# what axle shafts will fit a 93 fleetwood brougham



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Homie told me they put axle shafts from a 94/95 caprice into a big body and it worked just
fine been a few years since with no problems.. these axle shafts are kinda hard 
to come by that are out of the big body.. so if i can swap from a caprice
which one will work.. my big body has the 8.5 rear end. thanks in advance..


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

*Chevy
91-92 sedan*
1566mm - narrow (all)

*93-96 sedan*
1566mm - narrow (9C1 - disc & drum & some other drum applications)
1598mm - wide (Impala SS - disc & B4U - drum)

*Buick 91-96 & Fleetwood 93-96 sedans*
1566mm - narrow (all)



GM PART # 26018080 
GM LIST: $249.19
DEALER COST: $147.72
DESCRIPTION: SHAFT,R/A - Caprice sedan, Buick Roadmaster sedan w/rear drum (8.5/30 *narrow*)

*DORMAN* (*enter OE part number 26018080*)
630-117 narrow sedan axle 1996-91 Chevrolet Caprice, 1996-91 Buick Roadmaster/Fleetwood

*MOSER* - *8.5" / 30-spline applications*
*A103005* - *NARROW* sedan housing

*SUPERIOR*
Superior Axle and Gear PA5856 - sedan narrow application only

*TOM'S DIFFERENTIALS*
KAC10-A21 30-1/2" 30-spline (narrow sedan housing) (replaces GM axle shaft 26018080 or 26038684)

*YUKON*
*26018080* (Caprice/Roadmaster sedan - "narrow" 8.5" / 30-spline) or 26038684


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

my man coupedts always comin thru like a champ.. 
can u tell me what this means in a nutshell, i guess im stupid this morning 
also.. the gm part number the caddy dealer gave me was 26028502


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> my man coupedts always comin thru like a champ..
> can u tell me what this means in a nutshell, i guess im stupid this morning
> also.. the gm part number the caddy dealer gave me was 26028502


your number and the number posted above for the GM part number both show up they should work. Your number is for cadillac specific and the other is for the caprices and stuff but they are the same part so i dont know. Id probably buy the one you posted


Item NumberMSRPPrice26028502 $268.55$159.19Universals & rear axle - Rear axle - Axle shafts 
Axle shafts, cadillac, 8.50 ring gear 1993 - 1996
 


Item NumberMSRPPrice26018080 $251.68$149.20Universals & rear axle - Rear axle - Axle shafts 
Axle shafts, buick, chevrolet, olds, 8.50 ring gear, sedan 1991 - 1995

Prices & Parts For Estimaing Purpose Only.  


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Cadillac (D body) axles are not the same as Roadmaster and Caprice (B Body). The Cadillac uses four channel ABS, and the B body uses three channel with the reluctor on the pinion. The D body uses reluctors on each axle, so you can't use B body axles in a D body and keep your ABS.


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

93 fleet..not sure if rearend was shortened or just got lucky and it rides layed in the ass...need to replace the axle shafts as well..any ideas which to get ?? The stock ones were to long :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Caprice axles will fit, but don't have the ABS reluctors on them. If ABS is important to you, don't use those shafts.

Impala shafts won't fit. They're too long.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

I know this is an old post, but anyone know if a rear end from a 92 Brougham is interchangeable with a 94 fleetwood?


----------

